# SAAMI video of ammunition in fires, and impacts....



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

This is a pretty neat video... I'd be in favor of this vid becoming a sticky. Valuable information, especially for firefighters.

SAAMI - Sporting Ammunition and the Fire Fighter - YouTube


----------

